
Ask HN: Tips for overheating laptop running linux - giis
I brought a AMD-A10-7300 CPU laptop running centos. Problem is heats up in 20 minutes. Virtually, finger are burning. Just ordered a cooling pad. Considering the fact, I&#x27;m running Linux, Is it possible to tweak some kernel module or stuffs like that to reduce the heat? any thoughts?<p>EDIT : I removed to Gnome-3 and installed MATE desktop.
======
jmnicolas
Is it second hand ? You could open it to see if the fan is still working or if
there's an accumulation of dust.

~~~
giis
No, this was new laptop. Just 2 months old.

Note to all: thanks for the response, sorry for the delay.

------
daz3d
good comments by all here i agree with jmnicolas. probably an accumulation of
dust in the fan and its casing. most likely cause of over heating problem or
perhaps the fan is dead. cpu governors could also be an issue. so i suggest
check govener first as it is easy to check then get your screwdriver out and
the tweezers .

~~~
giis
Yes, will be checking cpu governor and see how it goes

------
Raed667
Check you GPU driver. On Ubuntu switching from the open-sourced to the nvidia
driver fixed the heating problem.

~~~
giis
It uses Radeon Video driver.

------
greenokapi
Try changing CPU Governors.

~~~
giis
I never heard about CPU Governors,googling about it. thanks

~~~
giis
Currently its running 'On-demand'. I changed it to conservative. Lets see how
it performs

